# Atlantic Kitchen Heater model 121



## Jdemarco (Oct 9, 2017)

Our new (old) cabin came with an Atlantic Kitchen Heater model 121. I'm pretty sure it's a coal stove. Can we burn wood in this stove? Do I need to make any modifications? Long term we need some sort of wood stove in our kitchen. Would love to find a way to make this work.


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2017)

Does your stove have shaker grates? If so it is set up for coal. If the grate is flat with slots it's set up for wood.


----------



## Jdemarco (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm almost positive it's shaker grates. Can I burn wood in it as is? Where would I find a flat grate? Thank you for your time!


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2017)

There may be more than just the shaker grates difference. Usually a coal stove has the air supply under the grates and the wood version above the grate. I don't know this stove well enough to guide you. It will burn wood, but whether it will burn well or properly I don't know. Kinda of doubt it, but can say for certain. Grates may be available from an antique stove restorer or eBay.


----------

